# mk4 swaping 4 spoke to 3 spoke steering wheel plus air bag



## Vaughan gti mk4 (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm in the process of swapping a 3 spoke steering wheel in place of the factory 4 spoke steering wheel on my girlfriends mk4 gl jetta. 
The problem is there is two ground and on the 3 spoke there is only one. It looks like one is the regular ground and the other ground is for the horn. I'm not sure where to connect the second ground so I'm wondering what I'm suppose to do? 

Please help, I have searched and haven't fount anything thats helped  So any advice would be appreciated:thumbup:


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Vaughan gti mk4 said:


> I'm in the process of swapping a 3 spoke steering wheel in place of the factory 4 spoke steering wheel on my girlfriends mk4 gl jetta.
> The problem is there is two ground and on the 3 spoke there is only one. It looks like one is the regular ground and the other ground is for the horn. I'm not sure where to connect the second ground so I'm wondering what I'm suppose to do?
> 
> Please help, I have searched and haven't fount anything thats helped  So any advice would be appreciated:thumbup:


I recently did this same swap in my car, there is a thread on here somewhere with pictures but I can just describe it. They are not actually grounds, its just for the horn. As long as you have the airbag plug properly installed, then just hook up one of the horn wires and wrap the other one in some electrical tape and tuck it into the steering column when you reinstall the airbag. Its really simple and the horn still works with just one hooked up.:thumbup:


----------



## Vaughan gti mk4 (Aug 24, 2008)

02vwgolf said:


> I recently did this same swap in my car, there is a thread on here somewhere with pictures but I can just describe it. They are not actually grounds, its just for the horn. As long as you have the airbag plug properly installed, then just hook up one of the horn wires and wrap the other one in some electrical tape and tuck it into the steering column when you reinstall the airbag. Its really simple and the horn still works with just one hooked up.:thumbup:


Okay great. So after I hook up one of the horn wires is only one of the horns gonna work? I'm not to worried if not just wondering .
Thanks for all your help!


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Vaughan gti mk4 said:


> Okay great. So after I hook up one of the horn wires is only one of the horns gonna work? I'm not to worried if not just wondering .
> Thanks for all your help!


Yupp only need to hook up one of the two and it still works:thumbup:


----------



## Vaughan gti mk4 (Aug 24, 2008)

02vwgolf said:


> Yupp only need to hook up one of the two and it still works:thumbup:


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

Vaughan gti mk4 said:


> Thanks for the reply.


What about the cruise control? My 03/ jetta gl has it on the steering wheel, and the 03 gti parts car has a three spoke a cruise on the stalk, will it all swap right over?


----------

